# OTA with VIP222



## Botch (Dec 3, 2007)

What is the secret to receiving analog stations with my rooftop antenna with my VIP222? Scanned and scanned and it will only pick up digital OTA stations?


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

Doesn't have an analog tuner,sorry.


----------



## Botch (Dec 3, 2007)

Dose Dish have one that does?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Botch said:


> What is the secret to receiving analog stations with my rooftop antenna with my VIP222? Scanned and scanned and it will only pick up digital OTA stations?


 I would assume none of the newer HD receivers do. I know my 322 does, but it won't do digital.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Botch said:


> Does Dish have one that does?


The MPEG-2 HD receivers, the 5000 and the D-VHS receiver all have an analog tuner though the DVR models can only record from digital.

The 322 does not have an OTA tuner of any type.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> The 322 does not have an OTA tuner of any type.


Yup, your right. It passes the antenna or cable through, doesn't have a tunner.?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Correct, the ViP222 only has an ATSC (8VSB) tuner, and yes this is true on all the ViP series.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

The Dish 811 has an analog tuner as well as a digital one. But, you can only pick up 5 satellite HD channels.


----------

